# D&RGW #5774 W. Bound with #17



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]






Here are photos of my HO scale D&RGW F9 #5774 leading westbound with train #17 the California Zephyr. Its tourist season in the summer of 1964 and the five units have their hands full with the 12 car Zephyr. 

Photos taken at Greeley Model R.R. Museum.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice picture! Very realistic. :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Nice shot. :smilie_daumenpos:
What's the white dot back there?


Do you want to make your pictures show as a picture instead of a link?
A copy and paste I keep for new members.

Inserting,
All you need to do is go back to the post where the pictures are and click edit,
then advanced edit.
then look up top and click on the paper clip,
then click whatever shows.
If you only have one picture it will just be a link click on it.
more then one picture will say insert all click on it.
All your pictures will show as pictures.

Every time you upload a picture after it uploads go back and click the paper clip a second time then click whatever shows.
It inserts the pictures as pictures instead of a link.

We only have 48 hours to edit, if you miss that ask a mod to insert them for you.

If you can't see the smiley face or paper clip I have some instructions how to fix that too.


----------



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

*White dot*

White dot is dwarf signal between mainline and siding.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FT545 said:


> White dot is dwarf signal between mainline and siding.


OH, OK, I thought it might be an orb floating around.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great photos, your layout is super. Welcome and thanks for posting.


----------



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you. Photos were taken at the Greeley Model R.R. Museum.


----------

